# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi Türkler, Kaliteli Lastik Üretip Türkiye'ye Satmaya Başladı

## veli

Almanya'da gurbetçi bir ailenin kurduğu lastik şirketi, Avrupa markası oldu. Çok sevdikleri Bayburt yemeği Ziron'dan yola çıkarak Syron markası altında ürettikleri 170 çeşit otomotiv lastiğini Almanya'daki ARGE merkezlerinde Türk mühendislerine tasarlatan Keskin kardeşler, yine kendi markaları olan Keskin ve MAM jantları ile de pazarda önemli bir yere sahip oldular. Kendi üretimi lastik ve jantın yanı sıra tüketiciye birçok markayı bir arada sunan Keskin Group, Maslak'ta İpekyolu adı altında lastik ve jant marketi açtı.

Almanya'da temellerini lastik montaj ile atan gurbetçi ailenin çocukları, zamanla kendi jant ve lastik markalarını çıkarttı. Syron Uluslararası Satış ve Pazarlama Yöneticisi Yılmaz Güven, "Almanya'daki hızlı büyüme üzerine, tüketiciye ulaşmak için Avrupa'nın birçok ülkesine şubeler açtık, distribütörlükler verdik. Son olarak jant ve lastik üretim ve satışına Türkçede ipekyolu anlamına gelen Silkroad adı altında ABD'nin Kaliforniya eyaleti ile Los Angeles şehrinde lastik marketi diyebileceğimiz, birçok markanın yer aldığı satış ve servis hizmeti veren noktalar açmaya başladık. ABD'de başarılı olunca Silkroad markasını Fransa'ya taşıdık. Şimdi ise İstanbul'da İpekyolu olarak ilk mağazamızı açtık." dedi.

Lastik ve jantı, sektöründe iyi olan Uzakdoğu ülkelerinden Kore, Endonezya, Çin gibi ülkelere ürettiren Keskin Group, bazı üst segment jantları Türkiye'de üretiyor. Bütün üretimi TÜV, ISO standartlarına yapıyor ve testlerini Almanya'da yaptırıp kalitesi onaylanıyor. Güven, Almanya'daki etkili otomotiv yayınlarından Auto Bild'in test ettiği lastikler içerisinde finale kalan birkaç markadan birisi olduğuna dikkat çekti. 

Merkezi Almanya'da olan Keskin Group'un geçen sene ihracatı ve ürün gamı yüzde yüz artmış. 1300 çeşit jant ve 170 çeşit lastik pazara sunan şirket, yüksek performans lastiği üretip satıyor. 10 sene sonra Türkiye'ye gelecek araçlara yönelik, 17 jant üzeri lastikler ürettiklerini belirten Yılmaz Güven, üretimimizin yüzde 90'ı üst segmente yönelik. Kendi lastiğimizi Türk mühendislerimizden oluşan ARGE ekibimizle Almanya'da tasarlıyoruz." diye konuştu. 

İpekyolu'nda dünya çapındaki jant ve lastiklerde ana markaların hepsini bulundurduklarını ifade eden Yılmaz Güven, "Her hizmet verdiğimiz ülkede ilk açtığımız merkez, bizim pilot projemiz oluyor. Beğenilirse tüm ülkeye yayıyoruz. Türkiye'ye çoklu markaların bulunduğu satış ve servis hizmeti veren sistemi Avrupa ve ABD üzerinden getirdik. Burada tutarsa aynı konsepti önümüzdeki yıl 5 noktaya daha taşımak istiyoruz. Türkiye'de lastik sektörü üreticiler tarafından kontrol altında. Herkesin bayisi var ve kendi ürününü pazarlıyor. Bu sistem Türkiye için alışılmış olabilir. Biz bu sisteme alternatif olarak vatandaşın birçok markayı, bütçesine göre seçme imkanı sunacağız. Türkiye'deki gelişen güçlü otomotiv sektöründen dolayı hızla büyümeyi bekliyoruz. Servis hizmetinde çıtayı yükselteceğiz. Arabasının lastiğini değiştirmek isteyen bayan sürücü, bu iş için eşini gönderiyor. Bizim servislerimize bayanlar da rahatlıkla gelebilecek." şeklinde konuştu.

----------

